# front end lifting



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

I picked up a western HTS and wanted to know what would be the best thing to raise up the front end, lifting spacer kit, bilstein 5100 shocks or just add timbrens ? I have been told the front should be raised so the receivers don't bottom out regularly


----------



## winginit (Sep 19, 2013)

spring lift, would be best, using heavy duty springs,custom bent ,go to a spring shop and tell then to beef if up for a plow.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Shocks don't raise a truck. You need heavier springs. Go to the dealer and get the heaviest coils they list.


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

actually the bilstein 5100 are height adjustable to raise your truck anywhere from 0 to 2 1/2 inches, I'm not sure if there are heavier springs for a 1500 available from the dealer


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

They are longer to accommodate up to 2 inches of lift. No shock actually lifts a truck. They control movement. They DO NOT support weight. Different engine and chassis combos' require different springs. Check with a competent counterman at the dealer.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1. Shocks do not support weight, thus they cannot increase height alone. 

2. Get a set of springs for a 2500 and throw them in. This is assuming you have a coil sprung, solid axle 1500.


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

2500 springs won't work in a 1500 since it's not a solid axle. and the bilstein 5100's are a recommended way of leveling the front end of a 1500, they have adjustable mount plates which make them able to raise the front end, they work similar to spacers between the spring mount and the strut. The bottom line is the raise the front end but really don't change the capacity other than putting preload on the front end similar top cranking up an adjuster on coil over shocks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Add a signature with your equipment so we know what you're talking about. I think you've already made the decision.... go get the Bilsteins.


----------



## Crackersnow (Feb 20, 2012)

Depends on the year of your truck if it has torsion bars just get some for a 2500 or 3500 and put them in. Or something like this too
http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/60A4911A0A0.aspx


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If he doesn't understand what shocks do, he sure can't figure out the rest of the problem!


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

Henderson if you don't know how the bilstein shocks work look it up before you discount them ! look on auto anything or another site and you will see they are meant for leveling the front end but like I said they don't add any extra support like a timbren would





2012 Dodge ram 1500 big horn quad cab


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://b.cdnbrm.com/images/products/rell/suspension/bilstein_5100_lift.jpg Just in case you want to see how they work


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Try again Homer. Those shocks have more TRAVEL to work in conjunction with lift kits. They DO NOT provide the lift. Better yet, ignor all the advice and buy them. Let us know how you make out. As if we don't already know.


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

WRONG again they are specifically listed as LEVELING shocks for the front end they have NOTHING to do with a lift kit. they LEVEL the front by having adjustable mounting plates at different heights to LEVEL the front of the truck. Try reading the information before you make another incorrect statement better yet leave the answers to someone else who knows what they are talking about since obviously YOU DON'T. I never said they would support the extra weight of the plow just that they would Raise and Level the front of the truck which is what they are designed to do. If you don't believe me go to RAMFORUMZ .com and look up leveling the front end of a 09-13 1500 you will see it is the preferred method over using spacers since it provides true travel not to mention adding extra travel in conjunction with a movable bottom mount would do what?? RAISE THE FRONT END !!!!!


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just looked at the link you posted. I have to agree with most of the guys on the forum. Those shocks are used when you put a spacer kit on. They help to maintain the correct amount of travel when you put a spacer kit in. I don't think shocks are going to help you. You need stiffer suspension on the truck. Good luck


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

I definitively agree I need a stiffer suspension but they are used as an alternative to a spacer kit. they let you adjust the height from 0" to 2.8 " of front end lift adding a little stiffness but I'm sure not enough to compensate for the weight of the plow setup. The reason I mentioned lifting the front is because they sit kind of low in the first place making them susceptible to the receivers bottoming out on driveways and other things when the plow is off. So I almost need both to raise the front end to prevent that and to stiffen it to support the additional weight


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

IIRC, the Bilstein 5100 setup's for Ram 1500's are struts with _"stronger springs_" on them which are adjustable for ride height. You can adjust them to raise your front end an inch or two. You have to increase the spring rate which is on the strut in order to increase the ride height. Shocks or strut by themselves will not raise the height of a truck. It's the increased spring rate on the shock or in your case the strut that will raise the height of your truck.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

And after you put the Bilstein 5100 and set them to the ride height that you want, make sure you go and get a front end alignment right away.

NYH1.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Tony350;1655042 said:


> I just looked at the link you posted. I have to agree with most of the guys on the forum. Those shocks are used when you put a spacer kit on. They help to maintain the correct amount of travel when you put a spacer kit in. I don't think shocks are going to help you. You need stiffer suspension on the truck. Good luck


Your wrong. No No need for a spacer kit with 5100s. Theyve been out for several years now very popular with fords


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The original post said 5100 shocks. The 5100 strut has an adjustment on the strut body for ride hight. It doesn't appear to change the spring rate which means the plow will still bottom out the coils. I'm wrong for not realizing the truck had strut type suspension or that the OP didn't know the difference between shocks and struts.


----------



## jamm999 (Jan 15, 2012)

By the way just to clarify things the 09-13 1500's are NOT a strut suspension. They are a coil over shock. the trucks still have an upper and lower control arm, a "strut" suspension doesn't have an upper control arm. (just saying) I ended up just putting a 2" spacer kit above the shock to raise the front end ( this was simply for proper height ) added a set of timbrens for load support but I did space the actual rubber support down from the bracket. All said and done everything works perfectly truck only drops about an inch with the plow on and suspended


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Added Timbrens seems to work the last 4 years.... and I run a lighter plow...


----------

